# Meriden, CT Kylie Young Female



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Meriden, CT | Kylie.



















Kylie is at the MAC and is in need of someone who has the time and energy to place into this fine young dog... She needs to keep up with her training and needs to be more socialized with animals..
Applications MUST be filled out for all animals here at this shelter.. whether it be MAC or MHS.. so please if you are interested.. email for an application as well as an appointment to meet Kylie!..


Such a sweet face!
SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY !!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duplicate thread - there are three threads for her right now

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/147844-meriden-ct-young-female-dying-stress.html


----------

